

Why marketing and engineers don't mix. - orangethirty
https://github.com/orangethirty/marketing_bits/blob/master/engineers_marketers_dont_mix.md

======
Toenex
"Engineers hate statistics."

No, its that good engineers just understand statistics. Dear Marketing the
plural of anecdote is not data.

~~~
orangethirty
Yes, good point. I meant that engineers hate having to deal with a bunch of
useless statistics from marketers because they know most of it is fluff.

